

HTML5 dumps TIME element - alaaibrahim
http://www.zeldman.com/2011/10/31/goodbye-html5-element/

======
makecheck
That link is just a blog with a quote.

This appears to be a much more authentic source:

<http://www.w3.org/html/planet/>

